# Online Cannondale dealers in US



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm desperate for a Cannondale Caad 8/9 frame here in the UK. I've posted on various forums and been checking ebay regularly for months. I have one myself, and would also like to buy one for someone else.

Can anyone give me any links to some online Cannondale retailers? Then I'll see if any would ship to the UK.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Cannondale will not allow retailers to sell their bikes online.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Is that just an American thing? Because they're sold online over here


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

primalcarl said:


> Is that just an American thing? Because they're sold online over here




Well if they are sold online in the UK why not buy one over there,I think that would be the best way to go.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Only complete bikes are sold, I'm after a frame only


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

Chain Reaction have the Synapse frame, but not the CAAD.
Leisure Lakes has the Six13, but not the CAAD.
You could enquire from either of them.
Evans might be worth a try also.


----------



## JHExp (Oct 17, 2005)

Helenscycles.com has the caad8's


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

If you're in a bind, I'll try to ask my local shop and ship it to you...


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Cannondale seem to have some stock issues here in the UK

I've been quoted 6 weeks for a system 6 so may be the CAAD frames are in the same position


----------

